# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Pitsos] ΟΔΗΓΟΣ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΗΣ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗΣ  ΚΟΥΖΙΝΑΣ PITSOS (ΜΕ ΦΩΤΟ)

## liontas

Κύριοι/ιες χαίρετε
Στον ακόλουθο οδηγό περιγράφω την εύρεση και λύση προβλήματος της ηλεκτρικής κουζίνας pitsos.
*ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΟ*
Ξαφνικά παρατήρησα ότι όταν περιέστρεφα τον διακόπτη επιλογέας του φούρνου έπεφτε το ρελέ του ηλεκτρικού πίνακα (γενικός διακόπτης).Αυτό γινόταν είτε πήγαινα αριστερόστροφα απο το 0 είτε δεξιόστροφα.1.jpg
Αρχικά νόμιζα ότι είχε χαλάσει ο περιστροφικός διακόπτης.Έτσι αποφάσισα να πάω να πάρω καινούργιο ανταλλακτικό διακόπτη.Στο service όμως μου είπαν ότι δεν ήταν διακόπτης αλλά κάποια αντίσταση είχε διαρροή (ποια όμως? εδώ σε θέλω μάστορα!).

*ΑΝΙΧΝΕΥΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΟΣ*
Γυρνάω πάλι σπίτι (αφού πήρα τον πούλο) και μπαίνω στο φόρουμ για να δω πως λύνουμε τέτοια προβλήματα.Ακολούθησα κάποιες προτάσεις οι οποίες είναι high risk για αρχάριους (και δεν τις περιγράφω) και τελικά έκανα την εξής διαδικασία η οποία μου έλυσε το πρόβλημα ασφαλώς.
1.Ανοίγω την πλάτη της κουζίνας ξεβιδώνοντας τις 4 βίδες που βρίσκονται στις γωνίες απο το μεταλλικό κάλλυμα όπως φαίνεται στην φωτό.2.jpg


Αυτό που θα δούμε είναι το εξής  3.jpg


Στο κόκκινο πλάισιο φαίνονται οι συνδέσεις για την πάνω αντίσταση-grill και στο πράσινο πλαίσιο οι συνδέσεις για την κάτω αντίσταση.
ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΕ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ ΚΟΥΖΙΝΑΣ ΠΙΝΑΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΡΕΛΕ OFF  αποσύνδεσα πρώτα τις πάνω συνδέσεις (κόκκινο πλαίσιο) χωρίς να έρχονται σε επαφή με κάποιο άλλο μεταλικό μέρος και εν συνεχεία με περιστροφικό διακόπτη επιλογέα φούρνου σε πάνω-κάτω αντίσταση ανέβασα ρελέ και ασφάλεια κουζίνας.ΔΕΝ ΕΠΕΣΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ.
Μετά ΡΕΛΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ ΠΙΝΑΚΑ OFF (ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!!!!)  σύνδεσα τα καλώδια στην πάνω αντίσταση-grill (όπως ήταν πριν) και έκανα το ίδιο (αποσύνδεση στην κάτω πράσινο πλάισιο).
*Περιστροφικός φούρνου---πάνω/κάτω*
ΡΕΛΕ---ON
ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ ΚΟΥΖΙΝΑΣ---ON
Και τότε έπεσε το ρελέεεε...και βρήκα τον κλέφτηηηη...Ήταν η πάνω αντίσταση.
Αγόρασα μια καινούργια 22,50 ευρώ άλλαξα την παλιά η οποία είχε ένα μικρό σκάσιμο και γείωνε την αντίσταση.Αυτό το μικρό σκάσιμο ήταν η αιτία του προβλήματος όπως φαίνεται στην φωτό πάνω απο την κόκκινη γραμμή.
4.jpg

Σημείωση:
Για να αλλάξω την αντίσταση απλώς ξεβίδωσα 2 βίδες που την στερεώνουν στην πλάτη της κουζίνας (μαζί με τις συνδέσεις είναι αυτή) και εν συνεχεία την τράβηξα απο το μπροστινό μέρος (φούρνο) αφού είχα βγάλει την λάμπα του φούρνου.
Ελπίζω να βοήθησα τους μελλοντικούς οικιακούς μάστορες.

----------

aluphs (12-07-13), angel_grig (24-02-13), dan (31-01-13), jomor (19-03-14), PARKER (01-02-13), Saga (11-04-13)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Κάθε άλλο ωραίος ο Λεωνίδας .... παραδέχομαι όμως και για την κορυφαία παρουσίαση των λεπτομερειών με φωτογραφίες .... κάτι που λείπει έντονα σε άλλα θέματα .
Όπου άλλοι θέλουν με μια γρήγορη ερώτηση τους .... και χωρίς πολλές λεπτομέρειες να φτιαχτεί μόνη τους η συσκευή τους !!

Ένα διπλό Μπράβο από εμένα ... για την μερακλίδικη ενημέρωση.

Υ.Γ για τους μελλοντικούς οικιακούς μάστορες .... θα πρέπει να ενημερώσεις προκαταβολικά ότι αν βγάλουν τα καλώδια από την αντίσταση να τα σημειώνουν την σειρά με την οποία τα έβγαλαν .... για να θυμούνται να τα ξαναβάλουν. Μπας και κτυπήσουν τίποτα μαζικά τηλέφωνα στο σπίτι σου.

Επίσης όταν κατεβάζουμε ασφάλειες οι διακόπτες προτού να ελέγξουμε την συσκευή με ασφάλεια ... να κάνουμε τεστ όχι μόνο από την ίδια την συσκευή για να δούμε ότι δεν έχει ρεύμα ... αλλά έλεγχο και στην είσοδο του ρεύματος στην συσκευή .... όταν έχεις να κάνεις με την ζωή σου.

----------


## kleniarxis73

βοηθησες πολυ, νασαι καλα

----------


## πευκη

kitchen.jpg
Παιδιά καλημέρα είμαι νέος χρήστης και έχω μια απορία. Ο δικός μου ο φούρνος είναι όμοιος με αυτόν που είπε liontas, Μπορεί κανείς να μου εξηγήσει τι στοιχείο είναια αυτό στα πλάγια που έχω κυκλώσει με οβάλ περίγραμμα ? (μοιάζει με αντίσταση , ωστόσο εγώ γνωρίζω ότι ο φούρνος έχει μόνο πάνω και κάτω αντίσταση και όχι πουθενά αλλού)
Γνωρίζει κανείς να μου απαντήσει?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ezizu

Προφανώς η αντίσταση της πλάτης του φούρνου , η οποία λειτουργεί όταν επιλέγεις ψήσιμο με αέρα.

----------

